# Fort William



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Evening all,

Looking for some info regarding the car parks in Fort William. I can see on street view that they have the usual " no overnight parking" signs but i wonder if anyone has used them lately for a single night stop-over. 
My wife and i are planning to spend the night in the town for a meal and a few beers so we will be spending some money there and not just taking free refuge!

Any info' gratefully received (good or bad)

cheers
Allan


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

al3674 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Looking for some info regarding the car parks in Fort William. I can see on street view that they have the usual " no overnight parking" signs but i wonder if anyone has used them lately for a single night stop-over.
> My wife and i are planning to spend the night in the town for a meal and a few beers so we will be spending some money there and not just taking free refuge!
> ...


We've camped in the leisure centre carpark after the Ben Nevis Hill Race along with several other runners. No problems at all in fact watching the fall down drunks going past at the road was quite fun.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I wouldn't try it, either the main carpark "on the front" or the one behind Morrisons,the "truck stop" there have been reports of folk getting a ticket for being late back from a entertainment event in the town.

If you take the Kyle of Lochalsh road there are several suitable spots about a mile or so out of Fort William, alternatively search the wildcamping spots on the data base there are a couple on there. Including the Nevis range Carpark.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We stayed on the south carpark last year - paid for overnight but you're not supposed to sleep in the vehicle. Our chocks gave us away!

We'd an early visit from a cpuple of council lads - very jocular and nice but we didn't risk it on our journey south again - went out to the Nevis Range activity centre - drive past the buildings to parking in the trees.

Lovely spot, with the hills on your doorstep for a good walk next morning. Enjoy!


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

*wild camp*

Thanks all for the replies....food for thought indeed. Probably go with the Nevis range one i think. My other half would be embarrassed being woken by council guys so i don't think i'll risk it.

All the best

Allan


----------

